# Vegas warm up at Rapid Competition Raceway



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

For anyone who would like to practice for the IIC we will be open all of August. 

Saturdays Practice• Doors open @ 11:00am
I can open Thursday evenings from 5:00pm until 9:00pm if we need to.

Saturday August 16 Doors open @ 9:30am and racing starts at 1:00pm

For more information:
616-437-7770


----------

